# Biken auf Sylt



## CarbonKid (4. Juli 2006)

Traue mich ja kaum zu fragen, machs aber trotzdem: Kennt jemand ne Adresse auf Sylt, wo man sich ordentliche Bikes ausleihen kann (keine Touri-Kutschen)???

Rennrad würde ich auch nehmen, is auf der Insel vielleicht eh besser. 

Ich hab da schon mal ein bisschen rumtelefoniert aber nix gefunden.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2006)

CarbonKid schrieb:
			
		

> Traue mich ja kaum zu fragen, machs aber trotzdem: Kennt jemand ne Adresse auf Sylt, wo man sich ordentliche Bikes ausleihen kann (keine Touri-Kutschen)???
> 
> Rennrad würde ich auch nehmen, is auf der Insel vielleicht eh besser.
> 
> ...



Hallo 
als alter Sylt Fan und Biker kann ich dir den Stevens Händler in Keitum empfehlen:
Sylt Rad
 Gurstig 44
25980 Keitum / Sylt  04651-32879
[email protected]
www.sylt-rad.de 
Die vermieten Treckingräder und MTB.
Auf Sylt kannst du RR fahren. aber nur längs der Strassen. Aber viel schöner ist die alte Inselbahntrasse die durch die schönsten Teile der Insel geht von Hörnum nach List 36 km ist ein Schotterweg (Lehmkies)mit Treckingrad oder MTB gut zu fahren.
Auf der Strecke kommst du an Teile der Insel die du nur mit dem Rad findest

Gruß

Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonKid (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Schappi,

cool, vielen Dank! 

Du meinst also, MTB wäre eh besser auf der Insel als RR? Die Trasse, die Du beschreibst, kenn ich tatsächlich noch nicht, klingt aber super. Ist die schwer zu finden (z.B. von Keitum aus)?

Konnte in dem Radladen in Keitum noch niemanden erreichen; meint der auch wirklich MTB wenn er das sagt?

Danke nochmal,
CarbonKid


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo CarbonKid
wenn du auf die Homepage unter Preisliste schaust gehst hat er MTBs in seiner Preisliste.
Der Laden ist für Sylter Verhältnisse am meisten auf Bike ausgerichtet und ein Freund von mir hat sich dort schon ein Bike geliehen.

Ich habe immer eines meiner Bikes mit auf Sylt. ein HT reicht für die Verhältnisse da. Ein RR halte ich für daneben weil: auf den Strassen macht keine Spass weil du nichts von der Insel siehst, auf den asphaltierten Radwegen bist du mit dem RR im Vregleich mit den ganzen Touris die mit 12-15 km/h dahintuckern zu schnell und es ist zu voll. Die interessantesten Strecken von der Landschaft sind die Inselbahntrasse und die Feldwege in Sylt ost (Keitum Archsum Morsum) die sind schotter, da bist du mit dem Bike besser bedient. Die Schotterstrecken sind auch bei weitem nicht so befahren wie die Asphaltwege.

Von Keitum zur alten Inselbahntrasse kommst du am besten über den Deichweg auch dem Rantum Becken nach Rantum. Wenn du Von Rantum in Richtung Hörnum fährtst (richtung Süden) gecht der weg auf der alten Inselbahn trasse am Ortsausgang von Rantum auf der Linken Seite der Strasse weiter und zieht sich immer am Meer und durch die Dünen nach Hörum.
http://www.meer-sylt.de/_DE_de/WZL_fc992e7eee7b31a34be820e2d48da61a_WZL/app.wiz?&TEMPL=EMPTY
Richtung List über Kampen beginnte die Trasse erst wieder am Ausgang von Westerland. (durch Westerland gehen asphaltierte Radwege) Am Besten du kaufst Dir gleich eine große Syltkarte mit allen Rad und Fusswegen da findest du die Besten wege drauf.
Hier ist noch ein Link auf eien Page die die alte Inselbahn Trasse beschreibt mit karten: http://www.inselbahn.de/index.php?nav=1400991

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## CarbonKid (5. Juli 2006)

Klasse, Danke! Alle Fragen beantwortet, werde berichten!


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2006)

CarbonKid
wo wirst Du denn wohnen?
Vieleicht kann ich dir da noch ein paar tipps zu Touren geben
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## John Rico (5. Juli 2006)

Da muss ich mich als alter Sylter auch noch mal melden!  

Richtig biken kannst du auf der Insel eigentlich gar nicht. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, von Kampen aus an der Ostseite über die Trampelpfade und Bretterstege Richtung Süden bis Munkmarsch und weiter bis Morsum zu fahren, da hast du zwar auch kaum Höhenmeter, aber wenigstens ein paar nette "Singletrails".
Das große Problem dabei ist, dass diese Wege eigentlich für Radfahrer verboten sind ("normale" Radfahrer würden da eh nie fahren) und jetzt in der Ferienzeit mit Fußgängern total überfüllt sind. Du wirst da wenn also nur recht spät abends fahren können.

Ansonsten reicht für die Radwege ein normales City- oder Tourenrad, aber natürlich kannst du auch ein MTB nehmen. Das ein Rennrad schlecht ist, da stimme ich schappi absolut zu. Und stelle dich schonmal auf 20 km/h Maximum und totalen Frust nach ein paar km ein! Es heißt immer, Mountainbiker fahren wie bekloppt, aber wenn du mal die Touris auf Sylt erlebt hast, sind wir alle total harmlos!  

Leih dir ein normales Rad und guck dir im Touri-Tempo die Insel an, für eine sportliche Betätigung geh lieber an den Strand und spiel ne Runde Beachvolleyball.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## schappi (5. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich mich als alter Sylter auch noch mal melden!
> 
> Richtig biken kannst du auf der Insel eigentlich gar nicht. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, von Kampen aus an der Ostseite über die Trampelpfade und Bretterstege Richtung Süden bis Munkmarsch und weiter bis Morsum zu fahren, da hast du zwar auch kaum Höhenmeter, aber wenigstens ein paar nette "Singletrails".
> Das große Problem dabei ist, dass diese Wege eigentlich für Radfahrer verboten sind ("normale" Radfahrer würden da eh nie fahren) und jetzt in der Ferienzeit mit Fußgängern total überfüllt sind. Du wirst da wenn also nur recht spät abends fahren können.
> ...



Hallo John Riko,
du hast recht das der "verbotene Weg" Weg von Kampen der dann am Munkmarsch in den Bretterteg mit Stufen übergeht auf Sylt eine der wenigen Herausforderungen für Biker sind. (da gibt es noch ein paar Bretterstege bei Hörnum und dann noch die lange Treppe oberhalb des Hafens von Hörnum.
Wenn du ab 18:00 Uhr von Keitum über das Rantumbecken auf der Inselbahntrasse nach Hörnum und zurück fährst (ca 36km ) kannst du fahren wie du willst weil dort kaum noch Leute unterwegs sind. du hast zwar keine Höhenmeter aber durchaus netten Gegenwind der auch einen netten Trainingseffekt hat.
Habe ich jahrelang gemacht
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## John Rico (5. Juli 2006)

OK, über Hörnum kann ich nicht viel sagen, war ich ehrlich gesagt schon ewig nicht mehr, da dort wirklich der Hund begraben ist. Und das du da relativ freie Bahn hast, glaube ich gerne, eben weil der Weg recht lang und die Sehenswürdigkeiten sehr rar sind, so dass sich wenig Touristen dorthin verirren.
Aber die bekloppten Touristen zwischen Westerland und Kampen kennst du dann wahrscheinlich auch, oder? Ich nehme mittlerweile immer mein MTB mit, da ich regelmäßig ein paar Idioten habe, die einem zu viert nebeneinander entgegenkommen und meinen, keinen Platz machen zu müssen. Und auf meinem Bike bleibe ich auch bei einer Lenkerkollision sitzen, im Gegensatz zum Gegenmann... Ist zwar hart, aber was ich da schon erlebt habe, ist echt unglaublich. Ich bin bei sowas im letzten Moment schon in den Graben ausgewichen, und wurde dann noch böse angeguckt, warum ich erst so spät Platz gemacht habe    Such mir daher meistens schon Schleichwege jenseits der bekannten Radwege.
Aber das mit dem Gegenwind finde ich witzig, geht es dir auf der Insel auch so, dass du immer gegen den Wind fährst? Wenn ich nach List fahre, dann grundsätzlich mit Gegenwind, und wenn ich dann ne halbe Stunde später zurückfahre ...

Kennst du noch andere interessante Wege außer dem beschriebenen? Bin dir für alle Tips dankbar, mehr habe ich selber nämlich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2006)

Wenn du Hügel mit Treppen und Hindernissen suchst musst du in Hörnum in den Dünen östlich der alten Kasernen suchen.

Am Kliff in Morsum gibt es ein parr kleine Trails (nur abends und nicht erwischen lassen)

Den Weg zwischen Westerland und Kampen benutze ich nicht aus den dir beschriebenen Gründen.
Wenn ich auf der Insel bin wohne ich immer in Sylt Ost (im Mai war ich im alten Dammwärterhaus in Morsum- klasse!) wenn mann mal richtig schnell Strecke fahren will ist wer weg (asphalt) vor dem nördlichen Seedeich von Morsum bis zum Rantumbecken gut wenig Touris nur Schaafe.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## John Rico (6. Juli 2006)

Du meinst sicher die Wege um die Nösse herum, die kenne ich auch, aber da muss man seeehr spät los, da hast du recht. Und was diese kleinen runden Schilder bedeuten, hab ich noch nie begriffen.   
Schade, dachte du hast vielleicht noch was anderes entdeckt, ist auf der Insel aber wirklich schwierig. Aber dein Hörnum-Tip ist nicht schlecht, das werde ich das nächste mal testen, wenn ich da bin.

Ich bin halt immer in Kampen, da muss ich mich irgendwie nach Westerland durchschlagen. Aber auch da findet man ein paar Wege, auf denen man dem Touri-Bandwurm aus Bekloppten recht gut entgehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2006)

Hast Du schon mal in der sandgrube in Munkmarsch geschaut ob da was ist?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## John Rico (6. Juli 2006)

Wenn du die große Grube meinst, die hinter dem Restaurant Blaumuschel (naja, ist mittlerweile auch zu) liegt, ist da denke ich nichts.
Zumindest ist da eigentlich immer abgeschlossen, so dass man gar nicht auf das Gelände kommt. Außerdem hängen da große böse Verbotsschilder, da bin ich doch etwas vorsichtiger als bei den kleinen "Radfahren-verboten" Dingern auf den Wanderwegen.

Denke viel mehr wird's auch nicht geben. Südlich von Westerland gibts noch nen Trimm-dich-Wald, vielleicht gibts ja noch was. Und wenn du am Morsumkliff bist, ist südlich der Schienen noch ein Wald und etwas Heide mit ein paar netten Wegen, weiß nicht ob du das kennst? Ist aber nicht wirklich groß.
Vor fünf bis 10 Jahren gab es noch jede Menge Trampelpfade durch die Dünen, auf denen man auch klasse hätte biken können. Aber die sind mittlerweile alle alle gesperrt (Dünenschutz) - ist ja auch sinnvoll.

Ich bin dann meistens am Strand beim Beachvolleyball oder im Königshafen beim Surfen, wenn Wind ist. Beides eher Küstensportarten und ein netter Ausgleich zum biken.
Und Kondi + Kraft bringt beides auch mehr als genug!


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2006)

Ja ich meinet die goße Grube hinter der Blaumuschel.

Südlich der Schienen am Morsum Kliff habe ich im Mai gewohnt . Da ist das Dammwärterhaus. das erste Haus links des Dammes wenn du auf die Insel kommst 2 km bis zum nächsten Nachbarn. Kann man nicht sehen wenn man mit dem Zug kommt da es hinter dichten Bäumen liegt.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## CarbonKid (24. Juli 2006)

Schappi,

vielen Dank nochmal für den Tip mit dem Bike-Laden in Keitum. Die haben mir ein einigermassen passables Stevens gegeben. Bin aber ehrlich gesagt kaum gefahren, nachdem ich einmal kaum mehr aus Hörnum zurück gekommen bin bei diesem Wahnsinns-Wind, den man natürlich immer unterschätzt. Ich sach Euch, lieber 25% Steigung als Wind. Aber die Inselbahnstrecke ist wirklich gut. 

Hab mich dann mehr aufs Joggen am Watt verlegt, das ist da natürlich auch unschlagbar. 

Viel Spass Euch auffer Insel, wenn Ihr denn mal wieder hinkommt!


----------



## northpoint (27. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ja Sylt ist schon schön..*Schwärm* 

Zum Biken bietet es zwar nichts spektakuläres aber ich geniesse immer besonders die gute Luft und die schöne Fahrt durch die Dünenlandschaft.Meistens reisse ich nur kilometer mit meinem Crosstrekkingbike oder MtB.Mit Zug n. Westerland.Dort aussteigen und erstmal einen Blick von der Promenade an der Konzertmuschel aufs Wasser werfen.Danach geht es los Richtung Norden zw. den Hochhäusern durch und am Wellenbad vorbei auf den ausgeschilderten Radweg Richtung Kampen und weiter über die Ampel nach List.Bei Gosch erstmal etwas Fischiges und Blondes zur Stärkung und danach weiter zum Ellenbogen(Privatstrand) und dort etwas relaxen.Danach zurück über die Strasse (nicht über List) nach Kampen.Vor Kampen unten an der Watseite (an dem Exhaus von Axel Springer vorbei) in Richtung Munkmarsch>Keitum>Morsum>an der Watseite zum Rantumbecken>Rantum und falls man noch Bedarf hat weiter n. Hörnum(obwohl ich den Ort abstoßend finde  und danach zurück n. Westerland.


----------



## schappi (31. Juli 2006)

@carbonkid
Hast wohl nichts in der Wurzel was? das bischen Wind!
@northpoint
das ist eine wirklich schöne Strecke die du da beschreibst! vereintwirklich alle Bike Höhepunkte der Insel.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonKid (1. August 2006)

Glaube, ich kann es mit den meisten Friesen-Bikern schon noch aufnehmen, so rein höhenmetermäßig. Hatte aber echt Pech, dat war schon so ein kleiner Sturm da ein paar Tage lang, war gar nicht so einfach, auf dem Deich rund ums Rantumer Becken oben zu bleiben. 

Also, schön weitertrainieren!


----------



## northpoint (1. August 2006)

Hi,
würde gerne nächster Woche (in der Woche) der Insel einen Besuch abstatten.Mit der DB hat das immer ganz gut geklappt aber wie sieht es da jetzt mit der NOB bezüglich Fahrradmitnahme aus?Kosten?Volle Züge habe ich gehört?Auch in der Woche?Welche Züge sollte man meiden?


----------



## northpoint (6. August 2006)

up!
Gibt es denn keine Antwort auf meine letzte Frage?


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2006)

Hat sich da denn überhaupt was geändert?
Die RB nach Westerland gehörte die letzten Jahre ja schon nicht mehr zur Bahn, trotzdem konnte man mit dem Wochenend-/ oder Schleswig-Holsten-Ticket fahren.
Bei Fahrradmitnahme gab es glaub ich bestimmte Zeiten oder Züge, bei denen die Mitnahme kostenlos war. Ansonsten kostet ein Fahrrad-Ticket 3 Euro, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Züge während des Berufsverkehrs sind meistens recht voll, sprich morgens und gegen frühen Abend. Ansonsten gehts halt am WE richtig ab, aber da willst du ja eh nicht fahren.
Fahrradwagen sind meistens ganz vorne und ganz hinten, da sind dann auch diese ausklappbaren Sitze, so dass du mit deinem Bike kuscheln kannst und es nicht allein lassen musst.  

Alle Infos aber unter Vorbahalt, sollte sich wirklich was geändert haben. Letztes Jahr und die Jahre davor war's so, dieses JAhr bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## northpoint (6. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich da denn überhaupt was geändert?
> Letztes Jahr und die Jahre davor war's so, dieses JAhr bin ich noch nicht gefahren.



Genauso geht es mir auch...daher meine Frage!Man kann von der NOB ja z.Zt. nicht gerade viel positives berichten...


----------



## John Rico (6. August 2006)

Dann geh doch einfach im Bahnhof an nen Servicepoint oder schnapp dir den Hörer und ruf bei der Bahn an!
Dann weißt du's genau ...


----------



## northpoint (6. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geh doch einfach im Bahnhof an nen Servicepoint oder schnapp dir den Hörer und ruf bei der Bahn an!
> Dann weißt du's genau ...



Auf die Idee wäre ich auch selbst gekommen...
Bevor ich aber Zeit & Kosten (Anruf kostet IMHO Geld) investiere ,frage ich lieber erstmal hier im Forum.Meist reicht dies ja!


----------



## John Rico (11. August 2006)

So. jetzt habe ich mal Zeit und Kosten investiert (falls du die Infos noch brauchst).  

Zitat DB-Homepage:
(Das Schleswig-Holstein Ticket gilt) "In allen Nahverkehrszügen der DB in Schleswig-Holstein und Hamburg, im ein- und ausbrechenden Verkehr in den Zügen des Kieler Verkehrsverbundes (VRK) sowie der Tarifgemeinschaft Lübeck (TGL), in allen Verkehrsmitteln des Hamburger Verkehrsverbundes innerhalb des Großbereichs Hamburg (Kernzone A und Ring B), auch in den Zügen der Nord-Ostseebahn und in Zügen der Nordbahn und der Schleswig-Holstein Bahn sowie in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern im Nahverkehr der DB Mecklenburg Bahn, in den Zügen der Ostmecklenburgischen Eisenbahn und in der Ostdeutschen Eisenbahn. Das Ticket gilt auch in den IC-Zügen auf der Strecke Hamburg - Westerland (Sylt)."

Neu ist für mich, dass man damit auch die IC's nutzen kann, das ging sonst meine ich nicht.
Außerdem gilt das Ticket jetzt auch am WE, was in sofern interessant ist, da es etwas billiger als das WE-Ticket ist.
Eine Fahrradkarte kostet laut NOB und DB 3,50 , außerdem gibt es wohl auch eine für 4,50 , mit der auch Busse genutzt werden können.
Ob es wie die letzten Jahre noch "freie" Rad-Züge gibt, in denen die Radmitnahme kostenlos ist, weiß ich nicht.


Das müßte als Info ausreichend sein, oder?


----------



## northpoint (12. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Neu ist für mich, dass man damit auch die IC's nutzen kann, das ging sonst meine ich nicht.
> Außerdem gilt das Ticket jetzt auch am WE, was in sofern interessant ist, da es etwas billiger als das WE-Ticket ist.
> Eine Fahrradkarte kostet laut NOB und DB 3,50 , außerdem gibt es wohl auch eine für 4,50 , mit der auch Busse genutzt werden können.
> Ob es wie die letzten Jahre noch "freie" Rad-Züge gibt, in denen die Radmitnahme kostenlos ist, weiß ich nicht.
> ...



Jo,
das ist okay.Wetter war diese Woche ja nicht so pralle,so daß ich diese Woche nicht mehr auf die Insel gefahren bin.Die Sache mit dem IC dürfte allerdings nur für die Strecke HH-Westerland gelten,da diese ja ansonsten von der NOB bedient wird.Die Fahrradkarte muß man 2 mal lösen (Hin-Und Rückfahrt)?


----------



## John Rico (12. August 2006)

Kann es sein, dass du recht faul bzw. unaufmerksam bist?

Ich hab dir nun schon die Infos rausgesucht, und ein Blick auf die Seite der DB oder der NOB, und du wüßtest es (ohne Kosten).
Und das der IC nur auf der Strecke Hamburg Altona - Westerland genutzt werden kann, steht in meinem letzten Beitrag...

Nichts gegen Hilfestellungen hier im Forum, aber das ist ja schon fast dreist ...
(Nicht persönlich nehmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (12. August 2006)

STOP!

Die Sache mit dem IC habe ich gelesen.Und Dich auch nur zitiert,daß es für Dich neu gewesen sei.Mehr nicht.

Sicherlich interessiert auch die Leute hier mehr die reinen Facts als Anschuldigungen.


----------



## John Rico (12. August 2006)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache mit dem IC dürfte allerdings nur für die Strecke HH-Westerland gelten,da diese ja ansonsten von der NOB bedient wird.



Klingt für mich eher wie ne Frage, obwohl genau diese Info eindeutig in meinem DB-Zitat steht (letzter Satz).

War ja wie gesagt nicht persönlich oder böse gemeint, aber du hättest ja auch selber mal auf diese beiden Internetseiten gehen und dich informieren können, um die Fakten dann der Allgemeinheit hier mitzuteilen (Zumal dir die Hälfte schon abgenommen wurde). Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative sollte man doch erwarten können, oder?!?
Und wie man das Internet benutzt, weißt du ja schließlich ...


----------



## northpoint (12. August 2009)

Setzt NOB eigentlich mittlerweile Fahrradwaggons auf dieser Strecke ein? Plane evtl. am Freitag hochzufahren?


----------



## John Rico (13. August 2009)

northpoint schrieb:


> Setzt NOB eigentlich mittlerweile Fahrradwaggons auf dieser Strecke ein? Plane evtl. am Freitag hochzufahren?



Es sind nach wie vor mehrere dieser Mehrzweckabteile vorhanden. Also eigentlich genug Platz fürs Bike, am WE würde ich aber auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig am Bahnhof sein. Ich bin letzten Samstag mit der letzten Bahn zurück nach HH und fast nicht mehr mitgekommen, weil ich erst 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt in Westerland war und der Zug total überfüllt war.


----------



## northpoint (13. August 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich bin letzten Samstag mit der letzten Bahn zurück nach HH und fast nicht mehr mitgekommen, weil ich erst 5 Minuten vor Abfahrt in Westerland war und der Zug total überfüllt war.



Was dennn...über den Damm und dann immer die B5 nach HH zurückradeln!


----------



## alu-xb (31. März 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich als alter Sylter auch noch mal melden!
> 
> Richtig biken kannst du auf der Insel eigentlich gar nicht. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, von Kampen aus an der Ostseite über die Trampelpfade und Bretterstege Richtung Süden bis Munkmarsch und weiter bis Morsum zu fahren, da hast du zwar auch kaum Höhenmeter, aber wenigstens ein paar nette "Singletrails".
> Das große Problem dabei ist, dass diese Wege eigentlich für Radfahrer verboten sind ("normale" Radfahrer würden da eh nie fahren) und jetzt in der Ferienzeit mit Fußgängern total überfüllt sind. Du wirst da wenn also nur recht spät abends fahren können.
> ...



hallo sven

da ich für 2 monate auf sylt sein werde und dort viel mit dem bike unterwegs bin würde ich gerne genau wissen wo diese schönen trails sein sollen.

ich bin den syltlauf mit dem rad abgefahren und habe ihn nicht gefunden.
bis list und zurück bzw munkmarsch waren nirgends schöne natur trails nur straße auch keine holzschwellen.

wenn du oder jemand der diese trails kenn mir die einmal in google maps eintragen könnte wäre das super.

mfg jakob


----------



## northpoint (31. März 2010)

alu-xb schrieb:


> da ich für 2 monate auf sylt sein werde und dort viel mit dem bike unterwegs bin würde ich gerne genau wissen wo diese schönen trails sein sollen.
> 
> ich bin den syltlauf mit dem rad abgefahren und habe ihn nicht gefunden.
> bis list und zurück bzw munkmarsch waren nirgends schöne natur trails nur straße auch keine holzschwellen.
> ...



2 Monate? Du hast es gut. Da hast Du doch bestimmt auch Zeit die kurzen Streckenstücke zu finden, oder?

Schau ansonsten auch mal hier:
http://www.bikemap.net/#lt=54.88836&ln=8.36479&z=12&t=0

oder man hält nach Wanderrouten Ausschau.


----------



## John Rico (31. März 2010)

alu-xb schrieb:


> wenn du oder jemand der diese trails kenn mir die einmal in google maps eintragen könnte wäre das super.
> 
> mfg jakob



Es handelt sich um den "Kurweg" zwischen Kampen über Munkmarsch nach Keitum und die Wege, die parallel dazu laufen.
Bis auf eine kleine Ecke in Morsum am weißen / roten Kliff und Teilen des Weges zwischen Keitum und Morsum (immer am Watt entlang) war's das auch schon.

Aber wie gesagt, ist mittlerweile (fast) alles für Radfahrer gesperrt und somit zumindest zum häufigeren Befahren nicht geeignet.


----------



## alu-xb (1. April 2010)

das problem ist ich bin auf sylt zur hälfte aufgewachsen da ist sonst nix mehr...
war die letzten 30 tage mal am suchen aber bis auf die tour rantum becken finde ich noch nix was mit gut gefällt zum täglich fahren...

trozdem vielen dank werde ich mir wenn ich am sonntag wieder da bin gleich mal angucken.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. August 2010)

Ja cool....... Biken auf Sylt. 



_______________________
 Sylter Freeride 2010 ​


----------



## jaamaa (23. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin,

hier mal ein kurzer Urlaubsbericht nach fast 2 Wochen auf Deutschlands nördlichster  Insel.

Wie erwartet, war der Urlaub auf Sylt mountainbiketechnisch nicht so der Brüller, dafür aber die kulinarischen Genüsse umso mehr. Thainudeln bei Gosch und Kaffezeit im Diavolo ließen letztendlich auch sehr wenig Zeit zum Biken übrig. 

Es lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall mal die Insel mit dem Bike zu erkunden. Trailmäßig gibt es nur das was hier schon erwähnt worden ist, evtl. noch ein paar Northshores, auch Stege genannt, die man mal rocken kann. 

Einen schönen Trail haben wir aber doch noch entdeckt. Aus Rantum Richtung Westerland fahrend, gibt es in dem Waldstück links von dem Radweg einen Trail, parallel zum Radweg. Schnell genug gefahren macht er Richtig Spaß!

Nachdenklich machten mich aber die Fahrradverleiher. Was die einem andrehen wollten, war wirklich nicht mehr lustig. Viel zu große RH oder Hundekörbe die mal schnell so montiert worden, dass der Lenkeinschlag dermaßen eingeschränkt  zwangsläufig in der nächsten Kurve zum Sturz geführt hätte. Deswegen fahren die da alle auch so bekloppt. Meine Frau hat jedenfalls den Verzicht auf die Mitnahme ihres Bikes sofort bereut.
Nur der Laden in Keitum machte einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck. Hatte aber Schappi anfangs schon erwähnt. Übrigens kann man auf dem Hof hinter dem Radladen nette Ausritte durchs Watt auf den Vierbeinern machen.

Fazit: War einen Versuch wert, aber nächstes Jahr sind dann doch wieder die Boards auf dem Dach. Damit kommt man auch immer zu 100% in den Genuß auf dem oberen Deck des Shuttles mitzufahren und nicht wie jetzt auf den LKW-Wagon zu müssen, entgegen der Fahrtrichtung.










​


----------



## Maracuja10 (23. Oktober 2010)

Auf Sylt war ich nun auch schon einige Male und habe in der Zeit die gesamte Insel abgefahren. Ist echt eine schöne Insel, wenn man raus aus dem hässlichen Westerland kommt. Nur leider ist die Insel absolut überteuert.

Aber Trails habe ich auch nicht gesehen, ausser vielen kleinen Wegen durch die Dünen, auf denen das Fahren aber nicht erlaubt ist (ist ja auch gut so)


----------



## jaamaa (23. Oktober 2010)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Nur leider ist die Insel absolut überteuert.


Wieso? Aldi und Lidl haben doch dort die gleichen Preise! 



Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Aber Trails habe ich auch nicht gesehen


Das Südwäldchen ist voll damit...


----------



## John Rico (25. Oktober 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wieso? Aldi und Lidl haben doch dort die gleichen Preise!


Ebenso gibt es dort Mc Do, Münchner Hahn, nen Griechen, Chinesen usw. mit den gleichen Preisen wie überall sonst.
Und wer sich einen der fünf Sterne gönnt, zahlt auch nicht mehr als bei Poletto, Lafer & co.




> Das Südwäldchen ist voll damit...



Ist das der Wald nördlich vom Westerländer Campingplatz? Da muss man ja immer aufpassen, kein Eichhörnchen unter die Räder zu kriegen!


----------



## Maracuja10 (25. Oktober 2010)

Mc D ist doch teurer als hier oder? Fand die Preise dort jedenfalls extrem teuer (bin da allerdings nicht so der Experte, gehe hier auch nur sehr selten in eine Filiale). 

Ansonsten ne echt schöne Insel, vor Allem ausserhalb der Hauptsaison. Kann man schön spazieren gehen 

Ps. Dann muss ich ja nächstes mal noch etwas genauer schauen zwecks Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. Oktober 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ist das der Wald nördlich vom Westerländer Campingplatz


Jo, nördlich der Osteria. Ist ganz nett dort zum rumkurven, gibt in dem kleinen Wäldchen gefühlte 1000 Wege. Dort ist zwar das 'Fahrradfahren' verboten, sollte aber außerhalb der Hauptsaison kein Problem sein. Hunde sind da auch nicht erlaubt, kacken aber trotzdem alle dort hin.




Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Mc D ist doch teurer als hier oder? Fand die Preise dort jedenfalls extrem teuer (bin da allerdings nicht so der Experte, gehe hier auch nur sehr selten in eine Filiale).


Hamburger nen Euro, Cheese nen Euro, Chicken nen Euro..... oder so! Hallo... was ist man an der See? Leckerer und günstiger als bei Gosch kann man dort nicht Essen gehen.


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hallo... was ist man an der See? Leckerer und günstiger als bei Gosch kann man dort nicht Essen gehen.


doch!
Hafenkiosk in Rantum.
da gibt es Fisch direkt auf dem Räucherofen!
Lecker!


----------



## jaamaa (26. Oktober 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> doch!
> Hafenkiosk in Rantum.
> da gibt es Fisch direkt auf dem Räucherofen!
> Lecker!



Ah...lecker, gebont für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## John Rico (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin überhaupt kein Fan von Gosch, die Qualität wird immer schlechter und wirklich Neues findet man dort auch nicht. Für einen Sylt-Neuling vielleicht ein must-see, aber gut (und nicht/kaum teurer) essen geh ich woanders.

Der Räucherladen in Rantum ist wirklich nett, man sollte nur rechtzeitig da sein, damit der Fisch noch warm ist. Und wenn man schon mal da ist, kann man gleich im Sansibar-Outlet Klamotten und Lebensmittel zu etwas erschwinglicheren Preisen kaufen (wenn man auf die Sachen steht / ein nettes Mitbringsel braucht).


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2010)

Gosh mag ich nicht: dieser pseudo Schicki Micki Rummel brrr!
Wenn du gut und nett essen gehen willst dann geh am Donnerstag zur Oase zur Sonne(zwischen Westerland und Rantum in den Dünen) zum Entenessen,(Voranmelden!) lecker und bezahlbar.
http://www.oase-sylt.de/index1.html


----------



## jaamaa (28. Oktober 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> dann geh am Donnerstag zur Oase zur Sonne



Ups, leider zu spät gelesen. Hätte ich aber heute eh nicht geschafft .

Und Gosch mag ich auch nicht besonders, aber dort täglich Essen zu gehen, gehört bei uns einfach dazu.


----------



## jaamaa (12. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Gosh mag ich nicht: dieser pseudo Schicki Micki Rummel brrr!
> Wenn du gut und nett essen gehen willst dann geh am Donnerstag zur Oase zur Sonne(zwischen Westerland und Rantum in den Dünen) zum Entenessen,(Voranmelden!) lecker und bezahlbar.
> http://www.oase-sylt.de/index1.html



Da uns ja eine Lebensmittelvergiftung den letzten Sylttrip gestrichen hat, wollte ich deinen Tipp diesmal in Angriff nehmen. Nur leider gibt es die Location nicht mehr .


----------



## schappi (12. September 2011)

Schau mal hier die Adresse ist das:
http://www.mein-sylt-urlaub.com/Oase-zur-Sonne.html


----------



## jaamaa (12. September 2011)

Dann sind sie umgezogen? 
Auf der Homepage und bei FB steht, dass sie zumachen. Schade um die lecker Ente


----------



## Bight (20. März 2012)

Bin demnächst auf Sylt. Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist mit dem Mtb ein bisschen am Strand langzufahren? Oder ist das verboten? Oder sowieso Gift fürs Fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. März 2012)

Dr Sand ist zu weich um darauf mit dem Bike zu fahren. Das geht nur an bestimmten Ostseestränden.


----------



## jaamaa (20. März 2012)

Bight schrieb:


> Bin demnächst auf Sylt. Wisst ihr ob es möglich ist mit dem Mtb ein bisschen am Strand langzufahren? Oder ist das verboten? Oder sowieso Gift fürs Fahrrad?



Moin, moin,
stimmt was Schappi sagt, besonders da wo Sand aufspült wurde. Da kann man höchstens einen Bollerwagen mit dicken Reifen ziehen. Ansonsten würde ich mein Bike auch nicht der Salzbrühe aussetzen. Ich sehe das an meinem Surfkrams, wie schnell da die Aluteile angegriffen werden.
Also lieber in die Sonne legen und chillen


----------



## schappi (20. März 2012)

Jaama,
die Oase hat übrigens einen neuen Besitzer und wieder die leckeren Enten.
Heißt jetzt Strand Oase
http://www.strand-oase-sylt.de/


----------



## jaamaa (20. März 2012)

Danke für die Nachricht... mal sehen, ob es dieses Jahr was wird.


----------



## schappi (22. März 2012)

Ich war jetzt Anfang März für eine Woche da.


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt Anfang März für eine Woche da.



Du glücklicher... beste Zeit, war bestimmt schön ruhig.


----------



## Bight (23. März 2012)

Kann ich mit so einer normalen Fahrradtageskarte fÃ¼r 5â¬ eigentlich auch Metronom und NOB fahren? Gilt ja in ganz Deutschland im Nahverkehr.


----------



## dkarDaGobert (23. Mai 2013)

danke für den Tipp auf Seite1.
Bin nächste Woche Donnerstag bis Montag mal wieder auf Sylt (allerdings nur nen 4 Tage Kurzurlaub) und wollte die Zeit auch nutzen um mal wieder die Insel via Rad zu entdecken.
Die letzten Male hatte ich nen normales Touri-Rad, denke mit nem MTB bin ich diesmal glücklicher 

Achja, geplante Strecke ist entweder vom Dünencamping-Westerland -> Hörnum -> Inselbahntrasse -> List und zurück, oder wenns Wetter zusagt nach List, übersetzen nach Römö und aufm Deich durch Dänemark zurück nach Klanxbüll (die Strecke wurde mir letztes Jahr von nem Insulaner ans Herz gelegt) - ~80km.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. Oktober 2013)

Da ich weder auf gpsies eine eindeutige Strecke finde, noch hier irgendwie 100 % ein Antwort nun die evtl. bescheurte Frage, frage ich hier. 

Kann man auf dem Bahndamm zwischen Sylt und Festland mit dem MTB fahren? 
(Nachtrag, kann man diese Strecke (hier klicken) so auf dem Bahndamm fahren?)

Und wenn ich schon frage, dann richtig. Wir haben in der Jugendherberge ein Zimmer ohne Abendessen reserviert, da wir nicht wissen wann wir ankommen. Die Anreise erfolgt mit der DB nach Flensburg, dann mit dem Bike nach List/Sylt und danach irgendwie zurück Richtung Hannover. 

Gibt es einen Tipp wo man vernünftig Futtern gehen kann in der Nähe der Jugendherberge? 

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2013)

können kann man,
ich weis nur nicht ob es erlaubt ist, wenn nicht, kannst du drauf wetten, das der nächste Lokführer die Bundespolizei alarmiert


----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. Oktober 2013)

Mit "auf dem Bahndamm" habe ich natürlich nicht auf dem Gleis gemeint. 

Ich war noch nie dort, und auf Bildern sieht es so aus als ob neben dem Gleis ein Weg verläuft. 
Daher nun die neuen Fragen: 

Gibt es auf dem Bahndamm, neben dem Gleis ein "Radweg" ? 

Falls es einen Weg gibt, darf man diesen offiziell mit dem Rad befahren?

 danke für die Antworten, hoffe meine Fragen lassen nun keinen erneuten Spielraum...


----------



## jaamaa (19. Oktober 2013)

Kannst du vergessen. Ist auch gut so. Die Besucher dort können so schon nicht vernünftig radeln. Nicht auszudenken was dann neben den Gleisen los wäre 

Schau mal hier...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. Oktober 2013)

Ui, das ist Antwort genug...also DB  

Danke für die Antwort und den Link.

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## salatbauchvieh (23. Oktober 2013)

Noch eine Frage 

Nimmt die Fähre von Hörnum nach Nordstrand problemlos Fahrräder mit?


----------



## John Rico (23. Oktober 2013)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Tipp wo man vernünftig Futtern gehen kann in der Nähe der Jugendherberge?
> 
> Danke für die Antworten



In List gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten, allerdings nicht in der Nähe der Jugendherberge. Du musst entweder Richtung Ort/Hafen, das dichteste ist wahrscheinlich die Weststrandhalle, sehr gute österreichische Küche, allerdings etwas teurer.
Im Hafen dann Gosch in allen Varianten (halte ich nichts mehr von), an der Ostküste gibt es die Lister Austernperle (idR nur mit Vorbestellung), zum Kaffetrinken ist die alte Backstube zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Infos allerdings auf die aktuelle Wetterinfo hätte ich verzichten können  

Morgen soll es dann losgehen, mal schauen wie nass wir werden.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (8. November 2013)

Wir haben den Sturm überstanden 

@ John Rico: 
-Weststrandhalle war ein super Genuss und jeden Cent wert.
-Gosch kann ich nicht ganz verstehen, Mega voll jeden Tag aber nur 14 Krabben auf einem 4,- oder sogar 4,5,-  teuren Brötchen. Bei Moni war auch nur die vordere Hälfte des Brötchens mit Fisch belegt. Der Glühwein  war dafür wieder nicht schlecht.
-Bäckerei können wir nun Michels Backhus in Westerland empfehlen, zumindest was die leckeren Dominosteine und den Apfel-Mohn-Marzipan-Kuchen angeht.
- Ganz im Süden im Südkap hat uns die Kartoffelsuppe mit Wursteinlage sehr gut geschmeckt. 

Insgesamt hat uns Sylt sehr gut gefallen.

Hier unser kleiner Bericht

Gruß datt Vieh und seine Holde


----------



## Pierre85 (1. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute und Insulaner 

Ich möchte gern wissen, ob diese Strecke so fahrbar ist, wie ich sie bei Komoot gezeichnet habe.
Ich bitte ebenfalls um Berichtigung, wenn ein Abschnitt für Radfahrer gesperrt ist.

Hier der Link zur Tour: https://www.komoot.de/tour/10116629

Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## John Rico (1. Juli 2016)

Den kleinen Rundweg am Morsum Kliff kannst du vergessen. Ist zwar ein schöner Weg, allerdings Naturschutzgebiet und die Wege zu schmal, dass du den Fußgängern nicht ausweichen kannst. Alternativ kannst du unten am Kliff lang, dafür Die Verlängerung der Straße Nuurhörn runter ans Wasser. Ist ebenfalls verboten und ob du das Bußgeld riskierst, musst du wissen. Zumindest ist es dort so breit, dass man an den Fußgängern vorbeikommt. Zu dieser Jahreszeit würde es es allerdings lassen oder nur gant früh/spät dort lang.
Du kannst ganz im Osten beim Teich (km 2,95) allerdings rechts abbiegen und dann über die Gleise klettern. Dann kommst du beim weiter oben erwähnten Dammwärterhaus südlich der Schienen vorbei, kannst das kleine Wäldchen oder den offiziellen Radweg mitnehmen (beides schön) fährst durch den Golfplatz und kommst wieder auf deine Strecke.
Der Rest passt, bei km 33.8 kommt ein Brettersteg mit Treppe, den du ggf. schieben solltest, wenn dort Fußgänger sind und das letzte Stück auf der Promenade zum Leuchtturm darfst du nicht fahren.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Juli 2016)

Also eigentlich fast alles verboten oder nicht fahrbar. Dann sich lieber @ Beach und abchillen


----------



## John Rico (1. Juli 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also eigentlich fast alles verboten oder nicht fahrbar. Dann sich lieber @ Beach und abchillen


Mit Verlaub, aber das ist Blödsinn!
95 % der Strecke sind der offizielle und so ausgeschilderte Radweg. Lediglich zu Beginn in Morsum und am Ende in Hörnum sind die genannten Stücke nicht erlaubt.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Juli 2016)

Ohhhhhh... fehlte in meinem Beitrag etwa der Zwinker Smiley?
Dann nochmal für die die es nicht verstanden hatten... Es sollte ein Scherz sein,  lustig, erheiternd... oder auch ironisch gemeint!
Davon abgesehen ist die Insel ja  eh nicht das Traumrevier für uns Mountainbiker. Das es um normale Radwege ging, hatte ich irgendwie überlesen. Geht man ja auch nicht unbedingt in diesem Forum von aus.
Aber wie gesagt...


----------



## John Rico (1. Juli 2016)

Der Smiley fehlte wirklich. 
So wie Pierre gefragt hat, war er noch nie auf der Insel, da fand ich deinen Kommentar etwas verwirrend. Aber dann nichts für ungut, dass es nur sehr wenige für Biker interessante Stellen gibt, die eigentlich alle verboten sind, stimmt natürlich und wurde oben zur Genüge diskutiert.

Wobei ich gerade wieder oben war und auch die normalen Wege mit dem MTB gerne fahre und irgendeinen kleinen, netten Schlenker fürs MTB findet man immer, wenn man sich etwas auskennt. Gerade wieder zwei neue Wege entdeckt, obwohl ich dachte, ich kenne mittlerweile alles.


----------



## Pierre85 (1. Juli 2016)

Ich hab auch das ganze Thema hier durch gelesen. Werde mich natürlich auch hüten, Wege zu nutzen, die mit verbot beschildert sind. Auf Bußgeld hab ich kein bock.

gut,den Teil am kliff lass ich dann weg und gucks mir aus der Ferne an ^^

das mit der Promenade in Hörnum war mir auch fast klar, aber hätte ich sicher vor Ort auch bemerkt. Zur Not kann ich ja den Schlenker drumrum auf der strasse machen.

und der Rest ist so fahrbar und erlaubt?

Auch die Teile, die von der (in komoot heisst es so) "ehem. südbahn" (oder so ähnlich) abweichen?

Gruß Pierre 

Sent from my magical powercube Samsung Note4 (N910F) via Tapatalk Pro @ Android.


----------



## Pierre85 (1. Juli 2016)

Ich bin nur für ca. 7 Stunden auf der Insel. Einer unserer Lkw Fahrer fährt rüber und nimmt mich mit dem ersten versorgerzug mit. Ich bin also recht früh im morgengrauen auf der Insel. 

Sent from my magical powercube Samsung Note4 (N910F) via Tapatalk Pro @ Android.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willie (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin im September auf Sylt und hab mich mal nach Strecken umgesehen.

Ist diese Strecke so fahrbar oder sind dort "verbotene" Wege dabei?
https://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.82654.html

Danke!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## John Rico (21. Juni 2017)

Den Weg von Kampen nach Braderup und von Munkmarsch nach Keitum darfst du offiziell nicht fahren. Auch das Stück südlich vom Lister Hafen direkt am Wasser ist offiziell für Radfahrer gesperrt.
Außerdem würde ich um das Rantumbecken fahren und den Weg durch den Wald dann als Rückweg nutzen.


----------



## willie (22. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Popeye112 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hi, ich hätte auch mal ne Frage dazu. Wollen nächsten Sommer auch mal nach Sylt Urlaub machen.
Dieses mal hat meine Frau den Urlaub ausgesucht. Will dort natürlich auch Biken bzw. normales Radfahren betreiben ;-)
Bin nun am überlegen ob wir unsere Fullys mitnehmen oder lieber dort was ausleihen sollten.
Hat hier schon mal irgendjemand in Rantum im Dorfhotel sich ein MTB ausgeliehen ? Gehen die so einigermaßen ?


----------



## Popeye112 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hi, ich hätte auch mal ne Frage dazu. Wollen nächsten Sommer auch mal nach Sylt Urlaub machen.
Dieses mal hat meine Frau den Urlaub ausgesucht. Will dort natürlich auch Biken bzw. normales Radfahren betreiben ;-)
Bin nun am überlegen ob wir unsere Fullys mitnehmen oder lieber dort was ausleihen sollten.
Hat hier schon mal irgendjemand in Rantum im Dorfhotel sich ein MTB ausgeliehen ? Gehen die so einigermaßen ?


----------



## Popeye112 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hi, ich hätte auch mal ne Frage dazu. Wollen nächsten Sommer auch mal nach Sylt Urlaub machen.
Dieses mal hat meine Frau den Urlaub ausgesucht. Will dort natürlich auch Biken bzw. normales Radfahren betreiben ;-)
Bin nun am überlegen ob wir unsere Fullys mitnehmen oder lieber dort was ausleihen sollten.
Hat hier schon mal irgendjemand in Rantum im Dorfhotel sich ein MTB ausgeliehen ? Gehen die so einigermaßen ?


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2017)

Moin...

Also in der Hochsaison drehen dir die Verleiher schon den letzten Mist an. 

Habe da schonmal ein Bike der Verleihstation auf den Hof geschmissen. Aber wenn du vom Fach bist, solltest du den Schrott ja erkennen.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich bei Sylt Bike in Tinum gemacht. Haben auch MTBs. Wenn leihen, dann aber auf jeden Fall vorher die Bikes reservieren.


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2017)

Und....
Ob eigenes oder Leihbike... musst du wissen. Fully braucht man dort nicht...  Leihbike ist teurer... das eigene  +3k € Rad aber dann irgendwo anschließen, wenn man wo einkehrt ist auch nicht so doll.


----------



## Popeye112 (13. Dezember 2017)

ok, also muss man dann ja vor dem Urlaub schon wissen, wann man Radfahren möchte.
Es gibt dort diese Bikes zu leihen, ich denke die MTbs reichen für das Gelände auf Sylt. Die normlaen Bikes will ich nicht, da kommt man sich so unsportlich drauf vor ;-)
https://www.mietrad-sylt.de/unsere-flotte/
Am besten wird es wohl sein, die eigenen Bikes 1000km auf dem Autodach zu transportieren um dort anständig Radfahren zu können.
Kann man den im Dorfhotel die Bikes irgendwo unterstellen ?

Sorry, wegen den Doppelposts, aber irgendwas stimmt heute mit dem Forum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2017)

Oh....
1000km auf dem Dach.... für den Mehrverbrauch an Sprit kannst du dir auch was leihen ;-)


----------



## Popeye112 (13. Dezember 2017)

Das stimmt, hab nur Angst vor dem was wir bekommen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2017)

Das ist Sylt... da kann man auch mit dem Auto von  A nach B fahren :-D


----------



## Popeye112 (13. Dezember 2017)

Ok, wir werden es mal mit Mietbikes und Mietkinderanhänger probieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2017)

Mit Kind und Anhänger! Dann würde ich vorab was vernünftiges aussuchen, reservieren und mir dort alles leihen.  Besser als alles mitschleppen. Platz ist eh immer zu knapp.

Viel Spaß dann dort


----------



## John Rico (13. Dezember 2017)

Super MTBs wirst du da nicht bekommen. Mittlerweile haben allerdings diverse Verleihe Fatbikes im Angebot, vielleicht eine interessante Alternative für den Urlaub. Was ebenfalls Spaß macht, ist Tandem fahren, da kann ich dir den Verleih Fahrrad-Konzept in Wennigstedt empfehlen. Die haben u.a. 2-3 graue Tandems, die wirklich OK sind. Reservierung ist allerdings erforderlich.

Zum Thema gute MTBs und Anschließen: Ich hatte bisher nie Probleme und nutze meist nur eine "Wegfahrsperre" a la Safeman. Natürlich lasse ich die Bikes so nicht stundenlang unbeaufsichtigt, aber eine Runde im Cafe war bisher nie ein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Popeye112 (13. Dezember 2017)

Also nimmt ihr eure Bikes immer mit? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2017)

John Rico schrieb:


> Zum Thema gute MTBs und Anschließen: Ich hatte bisher nie Probleme und nutze meist nur eine "Wegfahrsperre" a la Safeman. Natürlich lasse ich die Bikes so nicht stundenlang unbeaufsichtigt, aber eine Runde im Cafe war bisher nie ein Problem.



Geht schon, ist auch noch nie was passiert. Jedoch mag ich nicht unbedingt mein mehrere tausend Euro teures Enduro an der Hauptverkehrsader zwischen Westerland und List zwischen hundert anderen Radschlurren abstellen und mich dann 10 min zu Fuß von diesem Richtung Buhne 16 zu entfernen. Da habe ich dann doch keine Ruhe um den Kaffee dort zu genießen.... [emoji33]


----------



## Burgerman (10. Februar 2018)

Wer lesen kann....


hat sich erledigt


----------



## jaamaa (10. Februar 2018)

Burgerman schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann....
> 
> 
> hat sich erledigt


[emoji16]


----------



## Burgerman (10. Februar 2018)

jaamaa schrieb:


> [emoji16]



das bezog sich nicht auf deinen Beitrag 

Ich hatte etwas gefragt was schon hier im Thread beantwortet wurde, hatte ich nur nicht gleich gefunden.


----------

